# Question on Kindle Fire



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, so I'm totally thinking of getting the Fire for my bday next week and just had a couple of questions... 

I know that it comes with 8GB of memory but I'm confused between that and the cloud device.  For example, I have 2 seasons of a TV series (27 episodes total) that I purchased from Amazon Instant Video and I would like to download those to my Fire for the times when I don't have WiFi access & want to watch.  Will the 8GB be enough memory or will they just be stored in the cloud so I don't need to worry about that? When I watch these episodes now, I stream them on my laptop so I have never downloaded them.  

I hope this makes sense. Any help you can give will be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're comfortable streaming via a WiFi network, there's no problem. If you want to be able to watch them while "off line" you'll have to download them.

According to the product page, the 8GB memory is "enough for 80 apps, plus 10 movies or 800 songs or 6,000 books." So you could download some, but I would not advise trying to download _everything_ all at once. Video obviously takes up way more space than songs or books. 10 movies is probably 15 to 20 hours of run time? If it was me I'd download maybe 5 to 6 hours at a pop rather than try to load the whole season at once. Fortunately, there's a setting that shows how much memory is available so you can get an idea of whether you're getting close to 'full'.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> When I watch these episodes now, I stream them on my laptop so I have never downloaded them.


If you have a wifi network, you'd do the same thing. If you're out and about and not connected to a wifi network, you can't watch them if they're stored in the cloud. If you are connected to a wifi network, you can stream, just like you do with the laptop.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you're comfortable streaming via a WiFi network, there's no problem. If you want to be able to watch them while "off line" you'll have to download them.
> 
> According to the product page, the 8GB memory is "enough for 80 apps, plus 10 movies or 800 songs or 6,000 books." So you could download some, but I would not advise trying to download _everything_ all at once. Video obviously takes up way more space than songs or books. 10 movies is probably 15 to 20 hours of run time? If it was me I'd download maybe 5 to 6 hours at a pop rather than try to load the whole season at once. Fortunately, there's a setting that shows how much memory is available so you can get an idea of whether you're getting close to 'full'.


Thanks Ann  I was kinda figuring the same but thought that if the shows were stored in the cloud I could watch them offline... kinda confusing me Lol! I am worried tho that if I do download an episode (or 12 lol) and decide to delete then redownload at a later time, I won't be able to cuz ur only allowed 2 downloads right?   This is all so confusing to me...



Hoosiermama said:


> If you have a wifi network, you'd do the same thing. If you're out and about and not connected to a wifi network, you can't watch them if they're stored in the cloud. If you are connected to a wifi network, you can stream, just like you do with the laptop.


Thank you ...  I THINK I get it now...not sure tho Lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sunfiregirl said:


> Thanks Ann  I was kinda figuring the same but thought that if the shows were stored in the cloud I could watch them offline... kinda confusing me Lol! I am worried tho that if I do download an episode (or 12 lol) and decide to delete then redownload at a later time, I won't be able to cuz ur only allowed 2 downloads right?   This is all so confusing to me...


I don't know anything about that. Seems like if you PAID for them, you can download them as many times as you want. There might be a 'not on more than two devices at a time' restriction, of course. Much like with books where they can't be on more than 6 devices at the same time. But I don't know how they'd keep track of that. . . .might be something to contact Kindle CS about. . . .or maybe someone who has more experience with buying/downloading.

For me, I have never seen the point of watching a TV episode or movie more than once. . . except maybe, occasionally, the last episode of _last_ season before the first episode of the next season airs. We have some friends who, when we go out to see a movie and they like it, they buy it on DVD as soon as its available. Then they want us to come watch it with them again. I always say, "but I've seen that. . .what do you have that I've NOT seen?" Needless to say we don't own many DVD's and I've only purchased a very few programs -- and only then because I had some amazon credit that had to be spent on video. And I picked things I'd not yet seen.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know anything about that. Seems like if you PAID for them, you can download them as many times as you want. There might be a 'not on more than two devices at a time' restriction, of course. Much like with books where they can't be on more than 6 devices at the same time. But I don't know how they'd keep track of that. . . .might be something to contact Kindle CS about. . . .or maybe someone who has more experience with buying/downloading.
> 
> For me, I have never seen the point of watching a TV episode or movie more than once. . . except maybe, occasionally, the last episode of _last_ season before the first episode of the next season airs. We have some friends who, when we go out to see a movie and they like it, they buy it on DVD as soon as its available. Then they want us to come watch it with them again. I always say, "but I've seen that. . .what do you have that I've NOT seen?" Needless to say we don't own many DVD's and I've only purchased a very few programs -- and only then because I had some amazon credit that had to be spent on video. And I picked things I'd not yet seen.


I'm the type of person who can watch a show or movie numerous times if I like it enough lol! As I posted in the Not Quite Kindle thread, right now my obsession is Sons of Anarchy & I have Seasons 3 & 4 from Amazon Instant Video & just wondered if I could watch them without being connected to WiFi...I know now that I can IF I download them, but, from previous posts, doesn't seem like the Fire would have enough room for both Seasons    Guess I'll just have to wait & see  I'm like 99.9996 % sure I'll be giving myself a fire for my bday next week LOL


----------

